# how to launch a boat without a ramp



## dedawg1149 (Aug 24, 2008)

https://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=538478280732158577&a


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2008)

:shock: 

Are you serious? I wonder what happens when its time to put it on?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 24, 2008)

i dont know but i think it would be interesting :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> :shock: Are you serious? I wonder what happens when its time to put it on?



Same thing I was wondering! I wonder if the tractor driver was gettin' a little worried with the waves breaking around him!? 


Remember guys: After a nice relaxing day at the beach...................................be sure and hose the salt water off of the tractor when you get home! lol


----------



## KMixson (Aug 24, 2008)

Most people see a tractor launching a boat. I myself, being a truck/tractor mechanic see leaking wheel seals and gaskets, loose oil fill plugs in the rearend/gearbox, contaminated gear/hydraulic oil, corrosion in the brake and drive assemblies, and a list of other things. It hurts.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

Good point!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

What's the difference in that & launching your boat from the ramp, I don't see much? He can load the boat the same way he unloaded.......and from the looks of the JD, I'd seriously doubt it was oozing fluids from every orifice :wink: 

ST


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> What's the difference in that & launching your boat from the ramp, I don't see much? He can load the boat the same way he unloaded.......and from the looks of the JD, I'd seriously doubt it was oozing fluids from every orifice :wink:
> 
> ST



:LOL2:

Did you watch the same video?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> What's the difference in that & launching your boat from the ramp...



What would worry me, while loading, would be getting the boat on the trailer and keeping it there with the surf breaking around it.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not worried about oil getting out as much as salt water getting in. some gearboxes and differentials have breather vents on top of them. Once the water gets that high it is going in.
Brake assemblies are not sealed. Even with seals, salt water and sand is hard on them. Being in the surf like that the sand is being stirred up with the waves and the tractor.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

> ...some gearboxes and differentials have breather vents on top of them...



I'm not a mecahnic, but have heard that about some pickup trucks, and having problems after submerging the rearend at a boat ramp.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2008)

Happened to Xmytrucks Xterra.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

:roll: Go out right now & crawl under your trucks.....see the fitting coming-off the top of the axle housing with a rubber hose? Atop that hose is a check-valve, which allows pressure to vent out, but not to get in.

What's the diff with surf breaking loading or unloading? If you watch, the driver waited & timed the incoming surf......LMAO, did you guys watch the same video :twisted: 

Any of you all ever go 4-wheeling? After a day of running the mud, and creeks, you went home, pulled the wheels, and hosed all the mud out of everything, as well as changed fluids......just part of it.

Geez.....live alittle :wink: 

ST


----------



## KMixson (Aug 24, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> :roll: Go out right now & crawl under your trucks.....see the fitting coming-off the top of the axle housing with a rubber hose? Atop that hose is a check-valve, which allows pressure to vent out, but not to get in.




In a perfect world that check valve will always work. Plugs will always be tight. Seals will never fail. Gaskets will never leak. But, It ain't gonna happen!


----------



## KMixson (Aug 24, 2008)

I am sorry if I sound harsh. But I see more broken vehicles than most people do. They don't bring them to me until it is broken. They don't bring me very many vehicles that have nothing wrong telling me to fix it. I am a firm believer in taking care of your equipment. For example, when I change my oil, I also change my brake fluid including flushing the system.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if anyone noticed or not, but if you pause the video just before the end, when the boat is broadside to the camera, you will notice the lettering..... "Alaska Game Fishing". If the video was indeed shot in Alaska, that may be the only way to launch and haul a boat in that location. The nearest "launch facility" might be a day or two drive from there, if not further. 

Alaska is America's last frontier and the folks who live there have to be creative, independent and self reliant just to get by. I'd guess by the way the tractor driver timed the waves and used the boat as a wave break that it wasn't the first time he'd done that. =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

> ..."Alaska Game Fishing"...



Noticed that also, and you make a very good point of having to launch that way. For curiosity's sake though, I'd sure like to see them recovering it!  

Timing the waves is one thing..................having the huge gonads to do that is another, lol . Count me out! lol :shock:


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't doubt they do it that way, It must take a toll on the JD though.

https://franie-quiltinginalaska.blogspot.com/2008/07/boat-launch.html


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Jim! 8)


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 24, 2008)

There are even instructions on Beach Launching.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

KM, I understand what you're saying......but at what point does neglecting to maintain a vehicle take priority over "problems"? (such as fluid leaks or non-functioning parts) There's a difference between taking care of a vehicle and repairing it. The less you do of the 1st, the more you'll wind-up doing of the 2nd.

ST

PS- Switch to silicone (DOT 5) Brake Fluid :wink:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

This guy knows how to have alittle fun with machinery :wink: 

May be some "language", so turn down the volume if it bothers you...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5iD5_5NWA

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

If they had one of these they wouldn't need the tractor...................or the boat :wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGGE88vXYyc&feature=related


----------



## shamoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Slime coat, that was crazy.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. WW, we certainly have come a long way on our landings.


----------



## brewfish (Aug 24, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Remember guys: After a nice relaxing day at the beach...................................be sure and hose the salt water off of the tractor when you get home! lol





opcorn: :LMFAO: 


Just when I think I've seen it all. LMAO!!!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

Wonder if they were trolling...........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8eEWyKQHM :shock: 

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 24, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. WW, we certainly have come a long way on our landings.



From what I understand, those guys don't call it piloting or driving the LCAC, they call it Flying  



SlimeTime said:


> Wonder if they were trolling...........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8eEWyKQHM :shock: ST



Well he's got a snorkel, now all he needs (just in case) is a periscope, lol.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> If they had one of these they wouldn't need the tractor...................or the boat :wink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGGE88vXYyc&feature=related



If they had a Wally they wouldn't need anything else. 8)


----------

